# KOYORAD Radiators in stock and on offer!



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have just received a large stock of Koyorad Hi-Performance Aluminium radiators in 36mm and 53mm thickness cores for Skylines/GTR's as well as many other makes and models. 

Please go to the link below to see the offers....
SUMO POWER KOYORAD NISSAN LINK

Any questions then please PM me, call me on 01945 479125 or email me at [email protected]
*


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Plenty in stock.


----------



## Paulpen (Jul 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Plenty in stock.


----------

